# Yorkshire Cat Club Show - 27.10.12



## Notnowbernard

Hello All,

Just wondering who will be attending?

Bernard and I will be there - having shared a hotel room the night before (I know, I know!) and I'm excited as it's his first as an adult!

I'm also slightly nervous as he did not enjoy the last one all that much. He was only a baby and was probably a tad overwhelmed by the whole experience. I'm hoping he will be a lot more settled at this one. If not, it may well be his last show which is a shame as he's fawn, and there are very few out there on the bench.

Hope to see some of you there


----------



## jo-pop

Hi,

Unfortunatly I am not now going to this as finances made me choose between this and a TICA in November, and i'd love to see how he fairs in TICA.

Loads of people from here are going though

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cats-shows-events/256483-my-first-show-advise.html


----------



## Biawhiska

I'm stewarding in the siamese section. Showing the week after at the siamese cat club.


----------



## Wiz201

whereabouts is it? I've never seen a cat show before.


----------



## we love bsh's

Me..with my Cadbury


----------



## rcmadd

Wiz201 said:


> whereabouts is it? I've never seen a cat show before.


its at the doncaster dome..

me are going but i dont know who with..


----------



## Notnowbernard

Biawhiska said:


> I'm stewarding in the siamese section. Showing the week after at the siamese cat club.


Oooh, you might get to pick Bernard up!


----------



## Notnowbernard

jo-pop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunatly I am not now going to this as finances made me choose between this and a TICA in November, and i'd love to see how he fairs in TICA.
> 
> Loads of people from here are going though
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cats-shows-events/256483-my-first-show-advise.html


Thanks, jo-pop! Lots of us going! Would love to know how the TICA show goes - will you post an update? I've only ever shown under GCCF before.



we love bsh's said:


> Me..with my Cadbury


Good luck


----------



## we love bsh's

it will be an experience if nowt else


----------



## Notnowbernard

Is it your first show completely or your first with Cadbury?

I've only shown Bernard once before so I know how nerve-wracking it is and I'm still nervous about this one!

He was a bit badly behaved at his first, not nasty just a bit unsure of what was going on, bless him. I'm hoping he'll be more relaxed this time around.

It will definitely be an experience and I'm sure it will be a good one! How old is Cadbury?


----------



## jo-pop

Notnowbernard said:


> Thanks, jo-pop! Lots of us going! Would love to know how the TICA show goes - will you post an update? I've only ever shown under GCCF before.
> 
> Good luck


Me too, will be my first TICA and is a 2 day back to back so a busy weekend for a total novice.  I will defo post updates... may take me a good few days to fathom out how we've done though with all the points etc... if we get a point that is lol


----------



## Durhamchance

Me and Darcy will be there, but you knew that already


----------



## Biawhiska

Notnowbernard said:


> Oooh, you might get to pick Bernard up!


I will look out for him, perhaps I will


----------



## Chiantina

Hi!

Newbie here, just found and joined the forum tonight!!

I'll be at the show though with my 2 Burmese, one of whom is coincidentally called Darcy.


----------



## Durhamchance

Chiantina said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie here, just found and joined the forum tonight!!
> 
> I'll be at the show though with my 2 Burmese, one of whom is coincidentally called Darcy.


Brilliant name choice


----------



## we love bsh's

Not long now..exciting.

What routines do you all do with your cats on the morning of the show,interested to hear.


----------



## rcmadd

i know who we are taking now...

got 2 in ped pet.


----------



## Chiantina

we love bsh's said:


> Not long now..exciting.
> 
> What routines do you all do with your cats on the morning of the show,interested to hear.


Growl, hiss, spit, sulk - and that's just me because of having to get up that early!

I don't really have a routine, as I have Burmese there's minimal grooming so I make sure claws and everything are done the night before so it is just a quick wash and brush up on the Saturday morning!


----------



## Notnowbernard

Hi Chiantina! Welcome and good luck for next weekend 

My routine sounds very similar to yours too!


----------



## jess91

I'm going!

Not taking any of my cats - I know nothing about showing and I don't think either of my MC's are show quality, but I'll be going along to visit and see all the other cats.
OH can barely contain his excitement


----------



## Notnowbernard

jess91 said:


> I'm going!
> 
> Not taking any of my cats - I know nothing about showing and I don't think either of my MC's are show quality, but I'll be going along to visit and see all the other cats.
> OH can barely contain his excitement


My oh refused to go!


----------



## jo-pop

jess91 said:


> I'm going!
> 
> Not taking any of my cats - I know nothing about showing and I don't think either of my MC's are show quality, but I'll be going along to visit and see all the other cats.
> OH can barely contain his excitement


Take a look at the pedigree pet section while you're there. Maybe an idea for the future..?


----------



## Aurelie

Chiantina said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie here, just found and joined the forum tonight!!
> 
> I'll be at the show though with my 2 Burmese, one of whom is coincidentally called Darcy.


Please feel free to come and say hello in Cat Chat - Burmese are a little under represented at the moment .


----------



## Chiantina

Aurelie said:


> Please feel free to come and say hello in Cat Chat - Burmese are a little under represented at the moment .


I'll come and add to the ranks!!!


----------



## Durhamchance

It will be all over this time next week!

Darcy will be thoroughly groomed and clipped the day before, so on the morning we can have a quick brush up before piling into the car. Final touch-ups will be done in the show pen 

Quick question- what wipes do people use to disinfect the pen on arrival? I've bought Milton ones as they seem to be safe for cats?


----------



## we love bsh's

Ill be the one with a stroller so i should stand out..


----------



## jess91

jo-pop said:


> Take a look at the pedigree pet section while you're there. Maybe an idea for the future..?


The what now?

I really don't have a clue about anything show related


----------



## rcmadd

@ durhamchance... we just use baby wipes as the pens are cleaned by the penning team..

@ we love bsh.. your not the only one with a stroller...

@ jess91.. the pedigree pet section is for cats that dont make the "STANDARD OF POINTS" for full championship..

it consists of 2 sections.. non pedigree and pedigree pets
non ped is any moggy or domestic cat
ped pet is for any pedigree

we usually show in the pedigree pet as our raggies that we show dont quite meet the s.o.p.. and we also show a selkirk rex variant as ped pet due to them not having gccf status.


----------



## we love bsh's

Lol you have a stroller too rcmadd? lol thats good to know :thumbup:


----------



## Chiantina

Well, I am 6 feet tall, so easy to spot. I may be stewarding but will probably be lurking around the Burmese section keeping an eye on my 2 in the afternoon!! Feel free to say hello anyone!!!


----------



## jo-pop

I wish we were going


----------



## rcmadd

you were at one time jo.. what changed?


----------



## jo-pop

rcmadd said:


> you were at one time jo.. what changed?


Funds are a bit limited in the run up to Xmas and I really wanted to have a try at getting him dual titled by trying to get some TICA points next month. Couldnt afford both I'm afraid.


----------



## carolmanycats

Going with 1 in each section - non peds, pet peds and peds lol. Will have my work cut out as am table working HP section in both shows and also am a Show Buddy for 2 newbies


----------



## Chiantina

You'll be exhausted!!


----------



## carolmanycats

Chiantina said:


> You'll be exhausted!!


LOL, par for the course for me


----------



## Durhamchance

Not long now!  Darcy is sick of the sight of her brushes


----------



## jo-pop

Good luck to everybody going! Please post updates and photos as soon as possible. I'll be waiting!!


----------



## we love bsh's

time for cadburys kitty cat wash soon..


----------



## jo-pop

we love bsh's said:


> time for cadburys kitty cat wash soon..


Why would you do that? Do you have a dealth wish? Lol


----------



## we love bsh's

jo-pop said:


> Why would you do that? Do you have a dealth wish? Lol


Oh not a bath i mean a small wash he'l be kind to me hes a softy..


----------



## jo-pop

we love bsh's said:


> Oh not a bath i mean a small wash he'l be kind to me hes a softy..


Aw and I'm not going to meet him!


----------



## rcmadd

both ours done... and dusted.... literally... all ready for tomorrow.. just a quick brush up before we leave them


----------



## we love bsh's

I nearly want going iv had a bad sickness bug still feel crap but going to make myself go


----------



## Chiantina

Claws are done and ears are clean!! Arses and eyes in the morning!! 

Love Burmese coats, minimal brushing!!!


----------



## rcmadd

we love bsh's said:


> I nearly want going iv had a bad sickness bug still feel crap but going to make myself go


i know how you feel... im just getting over some sort of bug..


----------



## we love bsh's

Wonder if its same sort of bug..i was even laid out on my tiled kitchen floor last night i felt so ill lol if anyone saw me id be well  lol


----------



## rcmadd

Chiantina said:


> Claws are done and ears are clean!! Arses and eyes in the morning!!
> !!!


what about your cat???..


----------



## we love bsh's

rcmadd said:


> what about your cat???..


:blink::lol::lol:


----------



## rcmadd

@ carol.. give us a shout if you want rosettes dishing out.


----------



## Chiantina

rcmadd said:


> what about your cat???..


What, you mean I have to do the same for them?!?!

Apparently, I am almost certainly stewarding tomorrow so lots of kitties to cuddle!!


----------



## carolmanycats

rcmadd said:


> @ carol.. give us a shout if you want rosettes dishing out.


Cheers, will ask if they are sorted, if not, I'll be more than happy to let you loose on the HP ones lol


----------



## Durhamchance

I've just finished grooming madam! We had a mini wash in the sink as she had managed to have an accident on her trousers! I'm now sporting a couple of attractive red parallel lines on my fore arms  Should have clipped her claws first...


----------



## we love bsh's

Durhamchance said:


> I've just finished grooming madam! We had a mini wash in the sink as she had managed to have an accident on her trousers! I'm now sporting a couple of attractive red parallel lines on my fore arms  Should have clipped her claws first...


That almost happened to me too but i did clip claws 1st he he


----------



## we love bsh's

What time do we have to be there?


----------



## rcmadd

I think vetting in ends about 09.30/09.45


----------



## we love bsh's

so if i get there for half 8 ill be ok?


----------



## rcmadd

Thats fine, we normally get to shows for about that time, it's a bit of a trek from carpark to show hall,


----------



## we love bsh's

is it actually in the dome its self,im going in a taxi as the OH is staying at home,


----------

